# TB found in NW MN Deer



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Bovine TB likely found in a wild deer in NW Minnesota
Associated Press
Published Thursday, December 22, 2005

ST. PAUL (AP) - Minnesota is preparing to expand its surveillance for bovine tuberculosis after a wild deer killed in Roseau County tested "presumptive positive" for the disease, officials said Wednesday.

The state Board of Animal Health is working with other state and federal agencies to develop a coordinated response if it's confirmed that the deer had the disease. The test results won't be available for several weeks.

The deer was shot by a hunter near the town of Skime in far northwestern Minnesota, in an area where several cattle herds were diagnosed with bovine TB earlier this year.

The response would include enhancing surveillance and testing, re-certifying veterinarians to test for bovine TB, providing information to the public, and expediting the establishment of a National Animal Identification System in Minnesota.

Minnesota has quarantined 43 herds of cattle in its bovine TB investigation since the disease was detected in the first herd in July. Thirty-six of those herds were released from quarantine after testing showed no infections in them. Three herds are still being tested.

"If TB is confirmed in free-ranging deer it's going to take additional work to eradicate bovine TB from the state," State Veterinarian Bill Hartman said.

Lou Cornicelli, big game program coordinator for the Minnesota Department of Natural Resources, said the news was disappointing but it appears the infection rate among deer will be low. The suspect deer was one of 474 killed in the area by hunters this fall that were tested.

"If it turns out it is widespread, we'll be living with this for a long time," he cautioned.

He said the finding reinforces the need to hold deer populations to goal levels, but it shouldn't dramatically change deer hunting in the area.

With proper food handling precautions, such as wearing gloves, hunters can safely field dress their deer and enjoy their venison, but the meat should be cooked to an internal temperature of 165 degrees.


----------

